# I got rejected. Now what?



## Desire Inspires (Feb 28, 2019)

What to do?


----------



## studiostuff (Feb 28, 2019)

Ask her sister out...


----------



## Desire Inspires (Feb 28, 2019)

No, my music got rejected. What will I do with it now? Advice?!?


----------



## studiostuff (Feb 28, 2019)

Oh... my bad. 


I was speaking metaphorically... Submit your work to others.

Was it a film score, or a library cue?

Can you please share a bit more about the nature of the assignment...???


----------



## nilblo (Feb 28, 2019)

Confront them and tell them in a low booming voice: "Take my work or great harm will come upon you.."
(Sorry, couldn´t resist..)


----------



## jmauz (Feb 28, 2019)

Drink a beer and move on. Put the track in your library; some day you'll find a need for it. I have dozens of tracks from commercial pitches that didn't go final. Lots of them have since been licensed for other things.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Feb 28, 2019)

Got rejected by whom, AudioJungle, Warner, a random lead or brief? You've been at this a LONG time, surely this is nothing new...?!?


----------



## Daryl (Feb 28, 2019)

Is the music any good?


----------



## Desire Inspires (Feb 28, 2019)

InLight-Tone said:


> Got rejected by whom, AudioJungle, Warner, a random lead or brief? You've been at this a LONG time, surely this is nothing new...?!?



No, it isn’t new. But it still stings. I have got to get my stuff together. I shouldn’t be getting tracks rejected.

I sent in 5 and only 2 were accepted. That is not a good ratio. I have so much to learn.


----------



## robgb (Feb 28, 2019)

Rejection is part of any creative business. In the beginning, it happens more often than it doesn't. Just get back on the horse and ride.


----------



## studiostuff (Feb 28, 2019)

Desire does inspire... and expecting more from ourselves is good. 

But you do have a lot to learn if you can't celebrate 2 out of 5. If your fielding is worth a damn, that's a MLB career. 

You asked for advice: Rub some dirt on it and get back in there...


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Feb 28, 2019)

Desire Inspires said:


> No, it isn’t new. But it still stings. I have got to get my stuff together. I shouldn’t be getting tracks rejected.
> 
> I sent in 5 and only 2 were accepted. That is not a good ratio. I have so much to learn.



I have had hundreds of tracks rejected over the years, I'm used to it (tv, theatre, film, commercials, libraries, etc). In this business, you NEED to develop a thick skin or it's going to take a toll on your esteem. Just because it gets rejected doesn't mean it's not good....it means that's not what they were looking for at that particular time. Even top composers have had their entire scores rejected for Hollywood films.

http://musicbehindthescreen.blogspot.com/2014/10/nothing-lasts-forever-top-14-rejected.html


----------



## NoamL (Feb 28, 2019)

It happens at every stage of the process Rob.

I think that should be on the Big Top Ten List of things they don't tell you about film music. The composer (and sometimes his assistants) *will* work crazy late hours sometimes. 3, 4, 5 AM. He (and they) *will* write anywhere from 125% to 400% as much music as ends up in the final product, but almost never less. He (and they) *will* get music rejected, including entire cues & entire creative directions.

I'm aware of one A List composer on a film in the last three years, who rewrote that film score twice because it wasn't clicking. That's a 300% rework ratio. He's a fantastic composer too, from what I heard it just wasn't a good film and they were expecting him to save it.


----------



## Daryl (Feb 28, 2019)

Desire Inspires said:


> I sent in 5 and only 2 were accepted. That is not a good ratio. I have so much to learn.


Some Publishers have already decided to do that before they hear the music. Obviously I don't know which Publisher yours is, but it's extremely common not to take all of the tracks offered.

Personally I did have a library track rejected once, fought my corner, and it turned out to be the biggest earner on the album. I also pulled a track because I didn't agree with the changes being asked for.

These things are part of doing business. The way to deal with it is to take your composer's hat off as soon as you finish it, and put your company owner's one on. It's no longer your music. It's just some random music that the company "owns".


----------



## R. Soul (Feb 28, 2019)

The Beatles got rejected too


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 28, 2019)

"It's not about winning. What it's about is not giving up. If you have a dream, fight for it. If there is a discipline, or passion, it's not how many times you get rejected or you fall down or are beaten up. It's about how many times you stand up and are brave and keep on going." - from Lady Gaga's Oscar speech

That seems trivial, but I can't imagine there's anyone who doesn't need to be told that over and over - at any age, no matter how successful or unsuccessful we are.


----------



## ionian (Feb 28, 2019)

That's rich coming from Lady Gaga considering her father pretty much bought her way into the industry.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Feb 28, 2019)

rejected by who?

How's your theory? Playing skills? Improv? Arrangement? Production? Mixing? Ability to read and follow a brief?

If the answer to any of those is 'not perfect' - then carry on working on your stuff!

Obviously, you'll occasionally get stuff rejected which is actually fine. In which case, either state your case or take it elsewhere and prove them wrong


----------



## Desire Inspires (Feb 28, 2019)

Richard Wilkinson said:


> rejected by who?
> 
> How's your theory? Playing skills? Improv? Arrangement? Production? Mixing? Ability to read and follow a brief?
> 
> ...



Rejected by a music library. I pitched to a brief. I landed two cues out of five that I submitted.

I don’t know any theory and do not really submit to music that requires any high level or knowledge of orchestral sounds. I do Hip Hop, Pop, Dance, and the occasional Drone cue.

I am never, never, never going to be perfect. But I have to work with the skills I have thus far.


----------



## NoamL (Feb 28, 2019)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> "It's not about winning. What it's about is not giving up. If you have a dream, fight for it. If there is a discipline, or passion, it's not how many times you get rejected or you fall down or are beaten up. It's about how many times you stand up and are brave and keep on going." - from Lady Gaga's Oscar speech
> 
> That seems trivial, but I can't imagine there's anyone who doesn't need to be told that over and over - at any age, no matter how successful or unsuccessful we are.



waaaait isn't that one of Sylvester Stallone's speeches from Rocky?


----------



## NoamL (Feb 28, 2019)

THAS OW WINNINIS DUN


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 28, 2019)

NoamL said:


> waaaait isn't that one of Sylvester Stallone's speeches from Rocky?



And no doubt someone's grandmother said it to him before that!

Again, we all need to hear it over and over.


----------



## Studio E (Feb 28, 2019)

In all seriousness, as others have stated, 2 out of 5 is pretty good and the other 3 may very well find their way into work at a later date for a different client. Considering you are doing more pop-orientated styles, how are your mixing skills? It's an important factor in any genre but is particularly hyped in popular genres.

Another consideration is that when you are making library cues, you are basically creating a product that no one is hiring you to do. It's a product that might not have a market, at least not at the time you pitch it. Don't take it too hard. Just keep creating and marketing, and expand your skill set as much as you can. It's all any of us can do.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Feb 28, 2019)

Studio E said:


> In all seriousness, as others have stated, 2 out of 5 is pretty good and the other 3 may very well find their way into work at a later date for a different client. Considering you are doing more pop-orientated styles, how are your mixing skills? It's an important factor in any genre but is particularly hyped in popular genres.
> 
> Another consideration is that when you are making library cues, you are basically creating a product that no one is hiring you to do. It's a product that might not have a market, at least not at the time you pitch it. Don't take it too hard. Just keep creating and marketing, and expand your skill set as much as you can. It's all any of us can do.



All true.

I'll send a link to the tunes that were accepted when the album is released.

Thanks all!


----------



## erica-grace (Feb 28, 2019)

Daryl said:


> I did have a library track rejected once,


----------



## dgburns (Feb 28, 2019)

Writing Lib music is tough because you have nothing to work with, no video, no one to bounce ideas off etc. You can go down the rabbit hole on a few tunes for no return. One of the reasons I avoided writing library. I think collaborating would be a great thing to do if possible.

And as others have said, you got a yes on 2. I can imagine the gatekeepers get pretty jaded listening to music and trying to decide if it’s going to get used.

keep the faith


----------



## Arbee (Mar 1, 2019)

Daryl said:


> ….take your composer's hat off as soon as you finish it, and put your company owner's one on. It's no longer your music. It's just some random music that the company "owns".


 Daryl's comment is SO important I just had to repost it. Thanks Daryl for the reminder - while I know it's true, how easily and how often I forget!


----------



## Desire Inspires (Mar 27, 2019)

My tracks have been released. 

Check out “Run Hard” and “Triple Double”.

Link: https://www.intervox.co.uk/en/To_The_Top_AID-4053?l=EN


----------



## dannymc (Mar 27, 2019)

Desire Inspires said:


> My tracks have been released.
> 
> Check out “Run Hard” and “Triple Double”.
> 
> Link: https://www.intervox.co.uk/en/To_The_Top_AID-4053?l=EN



are you looking for feedback here? surely this should be in the "members professional update" section no?

Danny


----------



## SAM CA (Mar 27, 2019)

I've never submitted tracks to a library. How does it work? You basically get paid for the track(s) that are approved and that's the end of it?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Take it and make into an even more focused form of determination.


----------



## mouse (Mar 27, 2019)

Desire Inspires said:


> My tracks have been released.
> 
> Check out “Run Hard” and “Triple Double”.
> 
> Link: https://www.intervox.co.uk/en/To_The_Top_AID-4053?l=EN



So there it is - this whole thing was just a marketing ploy


----------



## dgburns (Mar 27, 2019)

mouse said:


> So there it is - this whole thing was just a marketing ploy



I feel icky


----------



## Desire Inspires (Mar 27, 2019)

mouse said:


> So there it is - this whole thing was just a marketing ploy



Well, not really. But if it feels good, then yes!


----------



## Michel Simons (Mar 27, 2019)

Parsifal666 said:


> Take it and make into an even more focused form of determination.




It has been ages since I last saw/heard them. Are they still around or is this an older song?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 28, 2019)

michelsimons said:


> It has been ages since I last saw/heard them. Are they still around or is this an older song?



From I think 2008. It might be weird, but that's the only IE song I even like, and I like it a lot. It could be on a soundtrack to the Olympics imo.


----------



## Michel Simons (Mar 28, 2019)

Parsifal666 said:


> From I think 2008. It might be weird, but that's the only IE song I even like, and I like it a lot. It could be on a soundtrack to the Olympics imo.



Ah, ok. I believe that Something Wicked This Way Comes was the last one that I have listened to.


----------



## MartinH. (Mar 28, 2019)

Desire Inspires said:


> My tracks have been released.
> 
> Check out “Run Hard” and “Triple Double”.
> 
> Link: https://www.intervox.co.uk/en/To_The_Top_AID-4053?l=EN



"Combative Electro-Trap"... genre names in electronic music never cease to amaze me :D.


----------



## Jonathan Sharp (Mar 28, 2019)

SAM CA said:


> I've never submitted tracks to a library. How does it work? You basically get paid for the track(s) that are approved and that's the end of it?


No and no.


----------



## SAM CA (Mar 28, 2019)

Yeah, the guy got rich


Jonathan Sharp said:


> No and no.



Then you only receive a percentage, once the track is sold.


----------



## Daryl (Mar 28, 2019)

SAM CA said:


> Then you only receive a percentage, once the track is sold.


You don't sell tracks. You sell a licence to use them for a particular purpose. The % you get of the licence fee will be according to your contract with the music library. You will get 50% of the total Broadcast Royalties for the track as well.


----------



## Jonathan Sharp (Mar 29, 2019)

Desire Inspires said:


> My tracks have been released.
> 
> Check out “Run Hard” and “Triple Double”.
> 
> Link: https://www.intervox.co.uk/en/To_The_Top_AID-4053?l=EN



Cool, keep at it


----------

